# usermod troubles: running X cannot login as root? SOLVED

## lo-jay

did a few updates, nothing special.

i can login from shell as before, but the moment i try to  *Quote:*   

> su

 

from a konsole launched in X i get  *Quote:*   

> Password: 
> 
> su: Permission denied

 

did check my keyboard layout, that is correct...

confused  :Shocked: 

----------

## lo-jay

what i did though is

```
# usermod -G plugdev user-name
```

did i mess up stuff with this?

cheers again!

----------

## Voltago

 *Quote:*   

> did i mess up stuff with this? 

 

Try

```
groups <user-name>
```

Are you still in the wheel group, or in all groups you expect to be in for that matter?

----------

## lo-jay

yep,

```
# usermod -G ...
```

 was NOT a good idea at all,

since it remove me from all the other groups...

thanks again  :Very Happy: 

----------

